
Cambridge scientist debunks flying myth - ZeljkoS
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/9035708/Cambridge-scientist-debunks-flying-myth.html
======
ZeljkoS
Veritasium video explains it better:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFO4PBolwFg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFO4PBolwFg)

